# ~*~*~*Cookie&Cream*~*~*~



## CookieNCream (Feb 8, 2007)

[align=center]Hi Everyone![/align]
[align=center]:hello[/align]
[align=center]It has been a full week since Cookie&amp; Cream came into my life.[/align]
[align=center]First some story:[/align]
[align=center]I've had two rabbits before, and that was when I wasyoung back in Korea. Due to bad diet carrot, cabbages, lettuce,:clover:, no pellets) and perhaps stress, they died within a month. Onejust was found dead, and a week later, the other one died ofdiarrhea.[/align]
[align=center]Now, last Wednesday, I got a call from my mom asking me,
"Do you want bunnies?"
Although I am more of a dog person (had six different dogs in my life),
I was desperate for a furry companion. So I said yes.[/align]
[align=center]Well, growing bunnies isn't quite like growing dogs, I have realized. 
They get scared easily, 
:baghead
struggle when picked up,
:disgust
don't like cuddling,
:hug:
and are
quite. picky. 
:nono[/align]
[align=center]Anyhow, they are my babies now and I love them. :jumpforjoy:
And because I feel like the old rabbits died because of me, :cry1:
I feel more need to take care of Cookie and Cream now.[/align]
[align=center]I don't know their gender, and I don't know their age. My best guess is that they are about 6-7 weeks old.[/align]
[align=center]As for breed, I think, from suggestions on this forum, they are Polish+Lop mix.[/align]
[align=center]Cream is very jumpy and cautious, and he's (I'll refer toall of them as he for now) always planning escape.[/align]
[align=center]Cookei was a bit more open (maybe because he couldn't runas fast), but now he's almost as jumpy and cautious. [/align]
[align=center]Neither are spayed/neutered.
[/align]
[align=center]It's really weird because sometimes they are really warmto us and sometimes they are extremely wary and even violent. [/align]
[align=center]This is me. (Yujin)[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]And I am the mommy for Cookie.[/align]
[align=center]My brother owns Cream, but I will post that picture sometime later. You guys probably saw him already from the Day One videowhen I go, 
"Cream's a bully. Just like you, Sam!":inlove:[/align]
[align=center]I have tons of videos and pictures of the buns, and will be posting all of them one by one.[/align]
[align=center]For now:[/align]
[align=center]Videos: You can click [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=MqFWwaSj8ZA]here[/ame]to watch the Day One video.
And a new one (about Cream throwing the toilet papercore)[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uGCaEIF2wU]here[/ame].[/align]
[align=center]As for pictures, I just have two for now.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]This is Cookie and Cream playing in the cardboard play pen. 
Actually, they are just trying to find dry pine leaves to eat. 
The smaller one is Cookie (on the back) and the bigger one is Cream.[/align]
[align=center]Perhaps because Cookie is mine and is smaller (and cuter?), I tend to be
more partial to him than I am to Cream. :hug2:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]This is Cookie chewing on a dry pine leaf. He's so adorable! :bunny19[/align]
[align=center]These were taken three days ago, but I think Cookie grew longer ears now.[/align]
[align=center]I will be posting more if I can. 
Thank you so much for all the help you guys have given me so far![/align]
[align=center]&lt;3 Yujin[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 8, 2007)

and yet another video!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0GWvDf5DN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0GWvDf5DN4[/ame]

So now I have three videos! I will fix the pictures later. :bunnydance:


-edit-

here's the first one:


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 8, 2007)

and the second: (the one of cookie)

he has the cowboy feeling in this one


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 8, 2007)

They are so cute. Don't beat yourself about thepast - you didn't know enough before about rabbits....my dad alwayssaid hindsight is 20/20...we always recognize our mistakes AFTER wemake them.

That said - it sounds like you're learning a lot on here about rabbitsand how to care for them. I think you &amp; your brother will makegreat bunny slaves...uh...owners. I'm sure they'll bring you much joyand you'll give them so much love they'll feel safe and secure andhappy - the binky type happy!

I do want to point out that at some point soon you should sex them.First of all, if they are brother and sister you do NOT want to breedthem. Secondly, we've had a rash lately of "accidental" breedings onthe board and they haven't always been happy. One gal went from having3 does and a buck to TWENTY FIVE babies. Another person had a rabbitthat got a uterine infection. 

If you go to the rabbitry section you can see some of thestories. To learn how to check the sex of your bunnies -visit this link

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12064&amp;forum_id=17

Please remember- it only takes seconds for rabbits to mate. Also, abuck can have his boy parts come in as early as 8 weeks in the smallerbreeds (guess how _*I*_ know this??) :X 

So I would try to check for their sex by the weekend at the latest....better to be safe than sorry.

Anyway- keep up the videos.....I love them!

Peg

P.S. I homeschooled my twins from K-12th grade. When they went on to college - they thanked us for it. 

Oh...and don't get so busy taking videos you forget to do your homework....:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

I am in love with those two. You are proving that you are responsible searching for help. So be proud of yourself.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Yujin!!

Your baby bunnies looks so happy, what a good job you aredoing. I wish every new owner did as much research and askedas many questions as you do.

Peg's got a good point about getting the babies sexed, it's quiteimportant. I foster litters of bunnies for a local rescueorganization, and I normally get the boys neutered as soon as theirtesticles drop and the girls a few months later. If you finda really rabbit savvy vet, they can sometimes do the neuter a littlebit before the testicles drop (most won't though), and that makes iteasier if you've got a boy/girl mix.

I'm hoping you ended up with two girls or two boys, although two girlswill probably be better for staying bonded. That way youwon't have to worry about seperating them and rebonding, unless theystart to fight.

So my advice would be to start looking for a good vet. Here'sa list of rabbit vets in California that members of the forum have puttogether, maybe one of them will be close to you!http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11590&amp;forum_id=9

And keep asking questions! That's what we are here for, tohelp those who have questions and share lots and lots of funny storiesand pictures of our babies!

--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

HI!! Nice blog so far! 

Sounds like you're doing a great job so far! I can't wait to hear more about them!

There are so many things you can read on this site that contain really great information...we're glad you're here! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you~!!

I actually remembered that there's an animal hospital not to far frommy place. It's not very big, but that's the only one I know.

Will the vet charge me for just checking their sex? And does it cost a lot to spay/neuter them? 

I want to do everything within my budget. I paid for everything theyhave so far: $120 cage (with discount, $75), the food, the whitebedding, etc. I also need to get hay, but the Petsmart near me ismoving away to another location so they don't have much in stock. :X

Thanks for all the help/support! 

Yujin


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 8, 2007)

If you follow the link I gave you - you might not have to go to a vet to find out about your babies.

You need to go down and look at the "privates" and lightly press down.A little boy will pop out like a hotdog and a little girl will have aslit like a taco does.

Peg


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 9, 2007)

I did look at that, but there's no way I can check that at this moment. 

They are still wary and I cannot dare hold them up.

Cookie I have held three or so times, but Cream, I never dare. 

How much does it cost to spay/neuter? Thanks!


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 9, 2007)

&lt;---- check out the new avatar! 

Oh, and the cost of spay/neuter- thanks!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 9, 2007)

The price of a spay or neuter will differbetween areas. You really must call around to local vets and ask theirexperience with the procedure, and how much it will cost per spay orneuter.

I live in Arizona...and my personal vet charges $106 for pet ratneuters and $120 for pet rat spays. So I am assuming to spay or neutera bunny at my vet it will cost between $150 - $200. Spays usually costmore than neuters.

I called around my town before when I thought I was going to get abunny from a breeder who would eventually have to be neutered. A vet 30minutes away charges $89 for a neuter and $99 for a spay. So it varies.

Your best bet would just be to call around and write it all down. Makesure they have experience. My vet wanted $120 each to spay my femalerats, but I decided against it because they had only done a couplespays on rats and even though I trust my vet....I don't trust thesurgery because it is such a delicate process. 

If you have to spend the extra money for an experienced vet (even ifthey are an hour away from your town), then I would do it. 



_- Amy_


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 9, 2007)

I did find out some:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18563&amp;forum_id=16&amp;page=3

Thanks!


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 10, 2007)

New picture!

It is of the "play pen" Sam made on Sunday.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 10, 2007)

That play pen looks like lots of fun! Do Cookie and Cream enjoy it lots? I bet they run around like crazy.

--Dawn


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah they did!  But they were more focused on picking up dry pine leaves and eating them XD


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 12, 2007)

More pictures from our first Saturday! 

Cream dashing out...






Cream dashing in...








But it wasn't without effort. Sam had to show how to do it...except he was too big.








and bonus! Cookie being his own cute self. :bunnydance:






He looks so humane in this one...looks like a little kid trying to get out of his play area. =)


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 12, 2007)

Cute cute cute!!

How are things going in setting up their cage?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

I am in love with your bunnies!


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 12, 2007)

their cage? 0-0 im confused...

anyhow, more pics!




Creamdoing a jump(?). You can tell that he grew a lot. 




Cookiesmelling Sam's toes. He soon ran away And you can tellthat Cream is once again plotting escape.






Cookie standing on his hindlegs, Cream smelling around for a way to get out. again. hahaha


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, hehe...I meant like litterbox,etc. As far as getting everything they needed in theircage. I know you were having a hard time...

Just curious how you're doing...


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, i still have to think about a litterbox. 

in their cage i know have the little food bowl, water bottle, a box (itwas actually two boxes together, but one was too fragile and when thebunnies got on top they would fall), a piece of wood, and hay.

They always pee in one corner, though.


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 12, 2007)

i hope all of you saw the pics at the bottom of page one! they are so cute 

hehe i have another pic of cookie that i like...he is small enough to be a guinea pig.







and this is cookie being all friendly of sam's foot again.  
(see last page)


----------



## Haley (Feb 12, 2007)

They are adorable! They are so tiny and cute Ijust want to hold them. I can see why youre having trouble beingpatient with them. You just want to pick them up and cuddle them!

Any word on getting them sexed? Its nice because the names Cookie and Cream can work for either a girl or a boy


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that's GREAT that they pee in the onecorner...it'll make litter training a cinch in the future! All you'd need to do is put the litterbox right wherethey're peeing regularly! 
*
CookieNCream wrote: *


> oh, i still have to think about a litterbox.
> 
> in their cage i know have the little food bowl, water bottle, a box (itwas actually two boxes together, but one was too fragile and when thebunnies got on top they would fall), a piece of wood, and hay.
> 
> They always pee in one corner, though.


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 12, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Any word on getting them sexed? Its nice because the names Cookie and Cream can work for either a girl or a boy




Yup! That was our intent. So that later when we know their names it doesn't get too awkward. Hehe.

I want to get them sexed SOOOO bad, but with my mom telling me sheshouldn't have bought them (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!),I donot dare ask her to drive me to an animal hospital twenty minutes away.


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 13, 2007)

Yesterday was pretty cool. 

We placed the cushionsonthefloor in theliving room against the couch and then made fences with the cardboards.We let Cookie&amp;Cream play there. When Sam was occupied with hisgame (on a gameboy or whatnot), I tried to bond with the bunnies. Ithink my problem was that I was sitting instead of lying down. Cookieescaped twice, going behind the television, etc. Cream, surprisingly,never did.

When later Sam came into the little pen and we both kind of lie down,Cookie was really excited and ran under our legs and over ourshoulders. He even squeezed himself out from the gap between mybrother's face and my shoulders! It felt sooooo good.

I think they like Sam better...he didn't do it after Sam left.  Ithink it's because when we first got them I had to do the picking upand capturing(?) because Sam was too scared. I think they think of meas a hunter or whatever. 

Anyways, they are doing okay now, I guess. They ate lots and lots of hay (seem to like hay over pellets).

In the Nutriphase pellets we bought, they had these orangecereal-looking things mixed together. Because someone said they are notgood, we took them out. But guess what? Cream goes NUTS for those!!! Heloves them over hay and pellets. Cookie doesn't seem to like it,though.  

I will upload pictures soon!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 13, 2007)

It's good theylike their hay. What you coulddo with the colored pellets, is usethem as treats, toget them to come to you. Forbaby bunnies, you could feed themalfalfa based foods anduse them as treats.Igave pellets as treatsand feed Pebbles them one by one.

Lots of time layingon the floor, willgive them confidence andthe security that you are nothreat to them will help withthe bonding. Every time they comeup to you give them a treat.

Here's a tip. When Pebbles wasyoung, she didn't like tobe picked up andtouched either. I wouldwrap her up in a towel, burritostyle for meto holdher. This way she couldn't makea fussand squirm around. Soon shegot comfortable with meholding her, and I wasable to hold her withoutthe towel.

Rainbows!


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 13, 2007)

That's a great idea...now only if I could get them in the towel...:shock:

Hopefully they will later know that it doesn't have to be like a survival game in our household. Haha


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 15, 2007)

NEW PICS!!!

Cream having a nice bath...






Cookie&amp;Cream fighting(?) for food...






fun in the living room...






and this is when i was assured that cream is one intelligent bunny.






he tried to eat it...hahah

well, all was well until...cookie escaped!











sam tried to coax him back in with hay tied to a string 






but it didnt work.






and this is cream worrying for us.






Leave comments!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 15, 2007)

They look so happy!

Are they getting a bit friendlier now? They are just way tocute, and I wish I could reach through the screen and play with them.

--Dawn


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess they are friendlier than in the first week, but they are still quite wary and like to run away if possible. Hehe

I know and that's what makes it so hard to not touch them (to not givethem stress). It's like having the softest, cuddliest plushie in frontof you and being told you can't touch it.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ooooh, I know. 

But, it'll all be worth it in the end. 

All of my bunnies have been trained to know that kissey noises meantreats. So if I make loud kissy noises, I have three bunniesall clambering over themselves to get to me. It's prettyfunny when they try to get their fat heads through the cage bars too.

It was pretty easy to do it too. Everytime I gave them atreat I made kissy noises while I handed them out. After afew weeks, they got the hint. Even baby fosters have gottenthe hang of it.

You should try something like that with your guys. I rememberyou saying that your buns liked the little 'treats' that came in thefood. If you picked them out to use as treats, try making aspecial noise each time they get a treat.

--Dawn


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, that's a great idea!!! Thanks!!!!!:highfive:


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 16, 2007)

Great pictures!! And you guys are doing a greatjob with them. In no time they will let you petthem. You can probably try to pet them when they come up toyou. Give them a small treat and a little head rub.They'll start to get used to you petting them.

I also did something similar to Dawn with the kissy noises.When I get treats for Misty and Charlie, I make sure and shake thepackage or crinkle the bag I am getting the treat out of, so as soon asthey hear me crinkle a bag, they come running. This is alsobad news when you are just trying to have a bag of chips or somethingand there are bunnies trying to steal your food...



_____________
Nadia


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the great advices!

Well, they do let me pet them sometimes, but I mean literally that's "sometimes". Haha

It seems as if Cookie gets all of his food stolen by Cream. I mean,Cookie did get a bit fatter but he didn't, like, GROW much while Creamdid grow.

When giving hay, they always try to take hay out of each other's mouths and usually (ehem, _all the time_) Cream wins. 

Also, they are always hopping over one another and stepping on one anothers' backs. Is this okay? Thanks.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 16, 2007)

They are just being normal littlebuns. My buns steal food from each other's mouths all thetime. I guess it taste better that way...

If you are concerned that one of them is not getting a chance to eat,take the piggy out and give food to the smaller one. They mayjust be different sizes as well.

Do they have unlimited feed? At this age they should always have food in their dish.

--Dawn


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh they are sooooo cute! I wanna reach out and grab one in each hand and stuff my face between them.

:inlove:

Those pics of the escaped Cookie are funny, I had a good laugh. I bet he thought he was so clever getting out like that. 

You're doing so well with them too, I really admire you :hug:, what a good bunny mommy you are.

BunBun always steals food from Lucky's mouth and runs off with it, he'sreally funny when he does that. He does it with anything she's eating,and if I come to them with treats he shoves her out of the way andgrunts then runs up to me for the treat. He even shoves her head out ofthe water dish! He's a greedy wabbit.


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 17, 2007)

Aw thank you everyone!!

I always leave a lot of hay and food in their cage before I leave homeevery morning, but when I come back it's always empty and they arehungry for food.

And now they are making a racket downtairs in their cage, and I'massuming Cream's throwing the food dish around....haha...I should godown and give them some more food. 

=)


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 18, 2007)

Added to the family is Sugar the Maltese.








I'm really worried for Cookie and Cream...Sugar is really hyper andlikes to bark at them. And she also gets extra jealous when I pet themor even go near them..she whines and whines.

I couldn't even take Cookie&amp;Cream out to play. Sugar is reallyattention-needy. Hopefully when she settles in more they can get closeto one another, too.


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 6, 2007)

I haven't updated this blog for a while...hmmm...

Good news:

Sugar doesn't bark at the bunnies anymore...I think bunnies trust theirnew sturdy cage...when Sugar comes near they actually go near her =)Silly bunnies! Hehe

I'll be taking some more pictures and posting them up. I'll keep ya posted!!



&lt;3 Yujin


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 14, 2007)

I was looking at some of my older videos and found this:

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=c0GWvDf5DN4]http://youtube.com/watch?v=c0GWvDf5DN4[/ame]

They were so small! Now they are big! LOOK! (MEGA Upload)

Cookie (now the size of Cream when I first got them):







Longer ears, no? B)

And...Cream!






Looking very human...look at those feet!

And this is what she has to say to those (including me) who thought she was a boy...








more pics to come! i'm still uploading.


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 14, 2007)

So..one day i put in a bear...

Cream's reaction: 'oh! wow! hey! ooh!'






Cookie's reaction: 'ahhhh!!!'






and more clearly: 'what in the world are you??'


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 14, 2007)

Hehe...looks like they were having fun with that bear! 

Just be sure to give them stuffies that have soft eyes and nose...nohard plastic. Like their eyes should be stitched eyes,instead of plastic pieces.


----------



## Spring (Mar 14, 2007)

Aww!

I love Cookie and Cream! Such a pretty pair of bunnies!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

:bunnydance:So cute. You have done such a good job with them.

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 15, 2007)

*thanks everyone! *



*maherwoman wrote: *


> Just be sure to give them stuffies that have soft eyes and nose...nohard plastic. Like their eyes should be stitched eyes,instead of plastic pieces.




yeah, I realized that soon after and took the bear out. I think Cream was trying to bite on them or something...:shock:

I have yet to find one that doesn't have it (from my collection,anyway), and my mom is against buying pet toys (neither the rabbits'nor the dog's....my dog is content with slippers), so I think I'll makemy some softies. 

Now that I come to think of it, I should check out the toy section....


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 16, 2007)

Pics from a while ago that i forgot to upload... (from 2/25, I think.)




^Cream looking big and majestic...






^Bunny slipper...



and slipper_s._






_"who are you? what are you? what's that thing?" (old cage pic)_








and this one actually looks like they are having a conversation...








The above are all of Cream. I don't really have good interesting picsof Cookie, as he is very shy and timid...here's a good one, though.






Sam's eyes are pinkish because he cried of horror when Cookie almost got attacked by Sugar that day (first and last). 



Now you know why I uploaded them though they were old! Great picttures &lt;33


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 18, 2007)

:run:BUMPP


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow - is it me - or have they grown noticeably?

They're cute!

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!! The babies are growing up!! :shock:

Hugs and love from us!!

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

HOLY JUNK.....they have grown! Such cuuuute bunbuns!:bunnyheart





_- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

I want!:bunnydance:

~~Ali


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 19, 2007)

yes they have grown a lot :inlove:idon't know exactly why i am proud, as i have really done nothing butgive them food...haahaha SEEING the growth is why, i think. 

they actually have grown some more...cream's much, much, much bigger than cookie...hehe.


----------

